
Show HN: Awtk open source xplatform GUI toolkit for win, Linux, iOS, Android - canada_dry
https://github.com/zlgopen
======
canada_dry
Google translate:
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&pto=nl&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=zh-
CN&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://github.com/zlgopen/awtk)

There's a designer you can download to graphically design your GUI.

Hopefully an english version is in the works.

